# Field Staff members wanted!



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey everybody Vortex is in the market for some more field staff members. We curantly have openings in
Arkansas
Connecticut
Delaware
Idaho
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisana
Massachusetts
Minnesota
Montana
New Hampshire
Virginia

We have many staff members here, and are excited to work with a few more. The program is not free product how ever it comes with a huge discount as well as lots of free promotional gifts. If you are interested please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

You missed OHIO!  

Can't have enough field staff in Ohio.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> You missed OHIO!
> 
> Can't have enough field staff in Ohio.


He didn't miss Montana there Slipster.....:wink:


----------



## stealthyhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

cant forget
missouri:wink:


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

No Texas either????


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Slippy Field said:


> You missed OHIO!
> 
> Can't have enough field staff in Ohio.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

What about NJ ?


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Fellas, Nick has listed the states where there isnt staff........thats where we need em 
Great company, Nicks awesome, and I couldnt be more proud to shoot & hunt Vortex Optics!


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey every one stay in touch. Some of the reasons I am not asking for staff members in those areas is because we don't have any sales reps in those states. As we grow we wil be looking for staff members in new states as well as expanding.

Thanks all,

Nick


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

This makes another vote for Ohio. I will wait patiently....maybe..if you're lucky:tongue: :wink:


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

> [Hey every one stay in touch. Some of the reasons I am not asking for staff members in those areas is because we don't have any sales reps in those states. As we grow we wil be looking for staff members in new states as well as expanding.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Keep me in mind when you hit Arizona


----------



## witetail_hunter (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey if ya need a youth in your staff at anytime, I'm the man for the job, and I would certainly tell all my freinds at school about your product, but MO ins't on the list, but if it is in a few month I'm always on here


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

*Montana*

Another one glad to see Montana on the list..:wink: :wink:


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

I'll be sending an email your way later on tonight. I'd like to see what I can do for you in Idaho.


----------



## Always_peekin (Aug 4, 2005)

*Another*

Ok heres the deal, Slippy and i vowel to hold down the Ohio front. Generating sales beyond belief.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> What about NJ ?


I got NJ...Jerry..hehehehehehe :banana: 


PS ..If you live in the states listed; you wanna get on board with vortex. So dont be shy.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

All of you guys that get chosen, you are in for a real treat! This is some awesome glass....great prices too.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Hey!...*

What kind of "free promotional gifts" are we talkin about here? I seem to have been left out of the free promotional gift list!:wink: and I'm a staff shooter!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

vortexnick said:


> Hey everybody Vortex is in the market for some more field staff members. We curantly have openings in
> Arkansas
> Connecticut
> Delaware
> ...


sending an e-mail now

Ron


----------



## jkcckc (Dec 19, 2004)

Where in Louisiana are you looking for staff members.


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Staff*

Mmmmm no Australia huh :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Always_peekin said:


> Ok heres the deal, Slippy and i vowel to hold down the Ohio front. Generating sales beyond belief.


Count me in too on the OH-Ten:wink: I'll take the Northern Front.


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

Man,what about Michigan???


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I live 7 miles from Virginia, and shoot there often, does that count?


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

vortexnick said:


> Hey everybody Vortex is in the market for some more field staff members. We curantly have openings in
> Arkansas
> Connecticut
> Delaware
> ...



How lucky! I'm first on the list!!!!! PM sent.


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Still a lot of states emty.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I am right across the river from Delaware :tongue: 

Dave, you suck :wave: :clap2:


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

*Portage WI.*

Didn't know you were local. Guess I need to pay attension.


----------



## longbeard0309 (Nov 24, 2004)

vortexnick said:


> Hey everybody Vortex is in the market for some more field staff members. We curantly have openings in
> Arkansas
> Connecticut
> Delaware
> ...




SENDING E-MAIL....Thanks


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

how about indiana???


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hi From Canada*

Any needs for Canadian representatives


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

vortexnick said:


> Hey everybody Vortex is in the market for some more field staff members. We curantly have openings in
> Arkansas
> Connecticut
> *Delaware*Idaho
> ...



i only live few miles fromdelaware and i hunt there during bow seson.


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Field Reps Wanted*



vortexnick said:


> Hey everybody Vortex is in the market for some more field staff members. We curantly have openings in
> 
> Montana
> 
> ...


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

pm sent from ky


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Within 1 hour of Louisiana, Arkansas, and Oklahoma, I can cover 4 states and I have over 5000 post!:wink: Not to mention we processed over 600 deer last year......please don't mention we processed over 600 deer last year.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Don't forget North Carolina !!!!

I will be a staff shooter for ya !!!


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Im in Washington, but hunt ID and MT.. is that close enough?
Boy I have been wanting to get on with Vortex for awhile.


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

*Staff Shooter Wanted*

Hey, Nick! Joe and Byron mentioned me in being interested in staff shooting. Hope you got my Bio, I am looking forward in speaking with you soon. - Gary


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

you know i would be a idiot not to do this since i already own two pairs,lol.

btw, i got vortex on speed dial on my home phone, i can't get enough of this glass!


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Vortex*

Hey here's another guy from Ohio who wants in. I can man the southeastern front and West Virginia too, since it's just right across the river!!!!
Lefty9000


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Always_peekin (Aug 4, 2005)

*Meigs County*

If those binos are'nt used for spotting that meigs county gold they'll never get used.


----------



## bullseye7 (May 1, 2006)

Sent PM 2 days ago.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Email from KANSAS


----------



## epsayo3 (Sep 10, 2005)

How about the nice CALIFORNIA?


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

Ohio here if needed!


----------



## Surfindakine (Apr 5, 2006)

*Maryland is available also*

I know we don't have the distances like our Western states, but we do alot of woods time here.

Always looking for things to try.


----------



## JASON MYERS (Jun 25, 2006)

I am interested. PM sent.


----------



## RO4VOLS (May 25, 2004)

*VA Field Staff*

Sent you a email.


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I am swamped, so if you don't hear from me for a couple of days I am sorry. I will return all PM's and e-mails. I have to say this is the best web site in the world. Thanks!

Nick


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

vortexnick is a great guy - and Vortex binos are some great binos! For the chosen few - prepare to be amazed buy their quality and commitment to their staff shooters!

Vortex optics:thumbs_up


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

*Vortex Field Staff Interest.*

PM sent from an Idaho resident.


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

vortexnick said:


> Hey everybody Vortex is in the market for some more field staff members. We curantly have openings in
> Arkansas
> Connecticut
> Delaware
> ...


I would like to do this.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey there Nick Just wanted to let you know I got the packets in the mail today and Ill do my best to help ya out thanks again John


----------



## RoccoB (Oct 13, 2005)

If you ever need anyone in South Dakota let me know.


----------



## jhawk (Oct 16, 2004)

PM from Idaho sent. Thanks!


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Nick, Looking forward to working with you guys. Thanks


----------



## targetgal (Jan 10, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Nick, I am also looking forward into working with you guy.
Bob


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

I emailed you from Kansas

rick


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

*vortex*

What does this entail I am from Idaho and you have peeked my interest...acridlon


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

pm and email sent..................thanks nick.....


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

THANKS NICK! I am looking forward to represent Vortex! Have had a chance to use some products already, they are GREAT! Gary


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

vortexnick said:


> Hey everybody Vortex is in the market for some more field staff members. We curantly have openings in
> Arkansas
> Connecticut
> Delaware
> ...




sent you an email


thanks


----------



## BOWTECH IS #1 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Email Sent*

Hope Too Hear From You.


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

muskrat is now on board


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

if you need someone in Missouri don't forget me:wink:


----------



## pure_mahem (Jul 16, 2006)

*Pm Me*

When you add 
Vermont we always get 
left out of every thing up here!


----------



## voight24 (Mar 20, 2006)

Pm sent from MN


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

OK I'll bite. Shreveport LA. I shoot several 3-D tournaments, actually win about half of them and hunt primarily with bow even during our rifle season. I have a great time talking to and helping people on the course or in the woods. If I can help let me know.


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Any Field Staff Members Openings In Colorado?*

I didn't see Colorado on the list, but no harm in checking right. I shoot in several local 3-D shoots and in a five spot league. I hunt primary with a bow and I'm a staff shooter for APA Inovations and Toxonics Mfg.. So if you are looking for someone out west, I'm your man.:darkbeer:


----------



## trgtsnpr (Mar 16, 2006)

*upstate n.y.*

i was hoping you guys needed help in upstate n.y.a friend has a set of vortec binoculars crisp and clear at almost any range :sad:


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Email sent from CT.:thumbs_up


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*staff shooter needed*

 NO Wisconsin. We need more shooter from Wisconsin.:darkbeer:


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm willing and ready if you get around to needing folks from CA.


----------



## LADYRED (Nov 29, 2005)

pm sent.....did you receive ...


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*field staff members*

Hi nick sent an email from Massachusetts hope to hear from ya.


----------



## shay-s (Jul 22, 2006)

*age????*

is there an age limit? do you have to be 18 or 21 or something? if not, im from kansas and interested.


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

*Hey*

everyone, I have been at the IBO and had little to no service out there. Not ignoring any one.

Nick


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Thank you for the opportunity to work with you Nick! I am looking forward to it.


----------



## LADYRED (Nov 29, 2005)

*Staff*

NICK PM SENT....:wink:


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Staff shooter*

Nick thanks for the opportunity I will be in touch with ya soon. Thanks, Rob


----------



## morrokkomole (Aug 15, 2003)

*Another willing volunteer*



vortexnick said:


> Hey everybody Vortex is in the market for some more field staff members. We curantly have openings in
> Arkansas
> Connecticut
> Delaware
> ...


>
I just sent you an email from home. 
You have a Massachusetts person here willing to come on board.
Hope to hear from you soon...Thanks


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

How about North Dakota


----------



## mathews4life (Oct 9, 2005)

id be interested --for minesota, i sent you a pm


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Got my Sidewinders today thanks Nick they are awesome.
Bob


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

PM sent to ya Vortex.


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*vortex*

how about nebraska. we have big deer and 3d shoots everywhere.


----------



## mjacobs576jq (Oct 25, 2005)

*Wisconsin*

I did not see Wisconsin on your list, do you have staff members up here/do you have a need for a staff member in Wisconsin? If so I am interested.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

How about Florida?


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

How about Southern Indiana, its almost Kentucky...


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

vortexnick said:


> Hey every one stay in touch. Some of the reasons I am not asking for staff members in those areas is because we don't have any sales reps in those states. As we grow we wil be looking for staff members in new states as well as expanding.
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> Nick


OK, than I will just have to wait until you mention Washington.:zip:


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

got my stuff Nick.top notch, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm guessing Oregon is already spoken for. If not gimme a shout. I just ordered a pair of Sidewinders from Jayhawk but thats ok. 

Carl


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

*Pa*

I will be glad to help out when you need someone from Pa!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

wolfman_73 said:


> I'm guessing Oregon is already spoken for. If not gimme a shout. I just ordered a pair of Sidewinders from Jayhawk but thats ok.
> 
> Carl



Carl, All is good, yours are going out tomorrow!


----------



## lostn50s (Jul 27, 2006)

*Staff*

Nick;

PM sent !

Thanks, 
Rob :wink:


----------



## CHADM (Feb 28, 2006)

*email*

email and pm sent


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

I live in Virginia and would welcome the opportunity to be a Field Staff Member for your organization.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

PM sent Nick!! Minnesota here!


Thanks,
Pat


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Count me in for the OHIO train.......lol


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I want to be on the ProStaff....


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

If you need another field staffer for NC/SC, let me know. I live 1.5 miles from the SC line.

-ZA


----------



## Deer Stabber (Dec 24, 2003)

If ZA206 is going to be the prostaff count me in. Illinois here.:wink:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I think all AT deer contest captains need to be honorary Vortex field staff.
What to you think stabber?:wink: 

-ZA



Deer Stabber said:


> If ZA206 is going to be the prostaff count me in. Illinois here.:wink:


----------



## Deer Stabber (Dec 24, 2003)

Ya, thats the Ticket! I will be needing some new optics, That way I can look back and see the competition as we leave them in the dust.


----------



## BBC (Oct 19, 2005)

If you need anyone for western NY give me a holler


----------



## Mike Mcknight (Oct 30, 2003)

*vortex*

I didnt see SC but I sent you a pm anyway..


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

not sure if you are still looking but i sent an email from Minnesota! thanks
Erik


----------

